# "Bayers" - Baby Bio wipes



## Elite Orchids (Dec 30, 2016)

I have used Baby bio wipes to keep the leaves of various orchids clean, but I have noticed that it says in the instructions that they should NOT be used on the underside of the leaves.

Does anybody know why?

Does anyone have experience of these plant wipes?

Thanks


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 30, 2016)

First time hearing about the product. 

I'm guessing it's because underside has stomata and the chemical may cause phytotoxic reaction while upper surface of the leaves are just cuticle protection layer that is not affected much, if at all, by the product. 

Is it a leaf shiner or insecticide/fungicide/bactericide??


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2016)

See above. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Elite Orchids (Dec 30, 2016)

It is a leaf shiner wipe, for house plants. Has no insectercide/herbicide properties.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 30, 2016)

Ok, then my guess may be correct. 
Leaf shiner often coats the surface of the leaf. To don't want to block the stomata which are on the underside. 

Also, you don't see the underside so no need to apply the product there anyhow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2016)

Better to use milk to clean leaves.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 30, 2016)

How do you do that?
Won't milk leave residue that will stink?


----------



## fibre (Dec 31, 2016)

IMO there is no need to use anything like that.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2016)

Don't you wash the leaves when you water occasionally?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 31, 2016)

fibre said:


> IMO there is no need to use anything like that.



I agree. It is mainly for appearance of the plants.
Some people like their leaves super shiny and that makes them feel good.
It's not out of necessary, but preference.

I clean the leaves with damp paper towel every now and then to leave excess dust.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 31, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Don't you wash the leaves when you water occasionally?



I add water directly on to the pots.

Sometimes, I pour water all over, but only for big things that are difficult to water thoroughly otherwise. Like my big Armeni White and some large bulldogs, they get watered from head to toe nearly everytime. lol


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2016)

We try to avoid crown rot but.. they are plants after all. Rain comes from above and washes the leaves.


----------



## Elite Orchids (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your comments. My plants get watered all over generally.

I use the wipes occasionally to remove any dead scale which has been dealt with, with a systemic insecticide. And if I am going to show them. 

I am intrigued about the comments about the milk - does it not smell?? Are there any other alternatives??


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 31, 2016)

When I feel the need to clean leaves I use unscented baby wipes - Huggies Natural Care since that is what I have around. 

For anyone with allergies that cause itchy watery eyes they are a great way to gently clean around the eyes, and I know from experience that the fluid doesn't sting or burn if it gets in my eyes, and they are intended for babies' delicate skin afterall. So it occurred to me that they probably wouldn't harm plants either. I'm a chemist with a horticulture degree so that wasn't exactly just a guess. Minimal residue that will rinse off easily, just the slightest shine, quite effective.

I'm not familiar with the Bayer product, but anything that leaves a heavy shiny residue or has precautions about the underside of leaves doesn't seem like a good choice to me. And I would never use milk, or mayonnaise as I have also seen recommended - great ways to feed fungi and bacteria.


----------



## Gilda (Dec 31, 2016)

Like Dot, I've used milk to clean and shine...when I'm going to display them..mostly on phals. A little on a paper towel works like a charm.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 31, 2016)

Dipping a paper towel, cloth or cotton ball in milk so that it is just moist, then wiping leaves with it does not leave a residue nor does it smell. It works well on your ivory keys on the piano, also.


----------



## blondie (Jan 1, 2017)

yes we have this product in the UK. 

Its that it the product cleans the leafs and gives it a protective coating, less dust and very little in the way of water marks to the leafs. If they are used on the underside there is a large chance of blocking the stomata. 

Like other have said on here milk is a good way to clean leafs or lime juice is another, If useing milk i would wash the leafs with sme water afterwards to. 

I normal just use warm water and jay cloth the clean the leafs og my orchids but very rare that I do, Im to lazy to do it. The only time i clean my orchids is just after harvest and the greenhouse and orchids are covered in harvest dust (Bloody farmers lol) then i just use the hose pipe and hose the orchids down.


----------



## Redtwist (Jan 2, 2017)

I have tried these wipes recently too, mainly because I am growing in the home and here in the UK (in winter) low temps and not much air movement means I don't want to risk crown rot by saturating the whole plant. But I cant stand looking at dirty dusty leaves either! So these wipes have worked a treat, but with a caveat - the coating they put down seems to make the leaves much more water resistant, so even a light misting will form larger droplets that soon run in to the crown anyway. For this reason, Im using the wipes very sparingly and only misting very very lightly until the warmer weather returns.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (Jan 2, 2017)

Lemon juice works well. So does a litre of water mixed with 10-15ml of horticultural oil. I have this in a spray bottle all the time. Works well for keeping spider mites at bay as well as for cleaning leaves.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2017)

Wendy said:


> Lemon juice works well. So does a litre of water mixed with 10-15ml of horticultural oil. I have this in a spray bottle all the time. Works well for keeping spider mites at bay as well as for cleaning leaves.



Have you used this on thin-leafed plants, like Cychnodes?


----------



## Wendy (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes I have. It's a pretty thin horticulture oil mix. If in doubt I'd apply it with a soft cloth. In my experience I had no damage. I used to grow catasetum/cycnoches and mormodes when I grew under lights.


----------



## Guldal (May 22, 2019)

PaphMadMan said:


> When I feel the need to clean leaves I use unscented baby wipes - Huggies Natural Care since that is what I have around.
> 
> For anyone with allergies that cause itchy watery eyes they are a great way to gently clean around the eyes, and I know from experience that the fluid doesn't sting or burn if it gets in my eyes, and they are intended for babies' delicate skin afterall. So it occurred to me that they probably wouldn't harm plants either. I'm a chemist with a horticulture degree so that wasn't exactly just a guess. Minimal residue that will rinse off easily, just the slightest shine, quite effective.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Bayer product, but anything that leaves a heavy shiny residue or has precautions about the underside of leaves doesn't seem like a good choice to me. And I would never use milk, or mayonnaise as I have also seen recommended - great ways to feed fungi and bacteria.



Ah, here seems to speak the voice of reason/science...and thanks for the tip re my itchy allergy-eyes! 

I've hitherto just wiped the leaves first with a damp (handwarm water) cloth...then with a dry one. All the possibilities sugested in this thread make me feel quite primitive... But, hmmm, I'm quite tempted to give the unscented baby wipes a go!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## abax (May 22, 2019)

I'm with Wendy. A little horticultural oil on a
a paper towel works very well. Just a damp
paper towel does almost as well for cleaning.


----------

